# Bob Kramer knives



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Like the video says in the title these are amazing knives. I've had a 12" chef's knife of his that I bought off a friend for about a 6 months. I just found this video and WOW is all I can say. I'm sure there are other threads on this but I had to say it my self.

Here is the link: wimp.com/incredibleknives/


----------

